# USS Co Ltd - SS Kurow, & MV Katui



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what sort of engines were on these ships? My grandfather was on the SS Kurow in 1947, and the Katui from 1949-1950. I believe these were NZ Coastal ships? Also, does anyone know when they were built, and their size etc?
Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Kurow" was built by Alexander Stephen & Sons, Glasgow, in 1939 and was powered by a triple expansion steam engine driving a single screw, originally with coal-fired boilers. She was 3,900 gross tons, 5,3325 deadweight, was sold in 1965 and renamed "Norse Transporter", 1968 "Bintang Borneo" and arrived Hong Kong 14 December 1969 to be broken up.
"Katui" was built by Henry Robb Ltd., Leith, in 1946 and was one of two standard 'B'type coasters bought by Union SS Company. She was 942 gross and 1,280 deadweight tons powered by a Bermeister & Wain diesel engine. Sold in 1967 and renamed "Cindee", 1974 "Banang" and broken up near Djakarta in 1984.


----------



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

*USS Co*

Thanks for that Dave - I wasn't expecting any replies as I realise I've posted my threads in the wrong forums! I have emailed Admin to ask for help to relocate these to the right place.
Thank you very much for the information!
Kindest Regards,
Hannah


----------



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

*More USS Co?*

Hi again Dave,
Do you know any more about some of their other ships? Namely:
MV Kamo, MS Aorangi, SS Karetu?
Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## mickymini (Jan 11, 2010)

hfjulian said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what sort of engines were on these ships? My grandfather was on the SS Kurow in 1947, and the *Katui from 1949-1950*. I believe these were NZ Coastal ships? Also, does anyone know when they were built, and their size etc?
> Thanks,
> Hannah


Hi Hannah,

Any pictures of the Katui from when your grandfather was on this ship?

I have just joined the forum and the Katui was renamed *Cindee* after my wife (seriously) by her father in 1967. We have searched high and low for more info. Do you have any?


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Hi Again Hannah,
I have just noticed your later request for information dated 2007. The Kamo was built as the German Naval vessel Gaarden in 1942 and allocated to NZ as war reparations. She was a twin screww ship powered by Sulzer diesels of 1,600 bhp. Aorangi was the first large passenger ship powered by diesel engines and had four Sulzer oil engines driving quadruple screws.


----------



## Jim sargent (Apr 7, 2009)

*Union Steamship Co. N.Z.*

Mickymini,
If you are looking for information on USSCo NZ ships I would direct you to www. oceaniashippingforum.com 
I know that Hannah has visited the site with queries on Kurow and Katui.
Plenty of ex-Union Co men as members who have a wealth of historical data who will help you.
Regards
Jim Sargent


----------



## mickymini (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim sargent said:


> Mickymini,
> If you are looking for information on USSCo NZ ships I would direct you to *www. oceaniashippingforum.com *
> 
> Regards
> Jim Sargent


Thanks for the heads up Jim but the site appears to "under construction"

Less than 24 hours since I joined this forum and I have learnt far more than I dared to believe.

Thanks one and all.


----------

